# Bidding - How to send your bid to all generals bidding a job???



## rlewis581 (Nov 1, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me how you find out who all of the general contractors are that are bidding on a project so that you can send your bid to all of them instead of just to the one that sent you the invite?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

How about being a GC and requesting bids from subs?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

rlewis581 said:


> Can anyone please tell me how you find out who all of the general contractors are that are bidding on a project so that you can send your bid to all of them instead of just to the one that sent you the invite?


call the architect and ask who has requested sets of drawings


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

Go on bid clerk or something similar and check for the other GCs bidding.
Call the Architect for other bidders on the list.If it is a local project some printing companies have a list.

We usually call and ask if we can send a bid in to a GC if it is unsolicited.
The idea is if we speak to someone maybe they won't throw it I the trash.


----------

